

Genetic transmission of reading ability - luxoria
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0093934X15001662

======
lbaskin
> " We conclude that parents and offspring tend to resemble each other for
> genetic reasons, and not due to cultural transmission."

Interesting, but not earth-shattering. Reminded me of studies such as those
referenced here ([http://freakonomics.com/2011/04/11/economics-and-genetics-
of...](http://freakonomics.com/2011/04/11/economics-and-genetics-of-parenting-
a-guest-post-by-bryan-caplan/)), finding that "with a few exceptions, adoption
and twin researchers find that nature overpowers nurture, especially in the
long-run."

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Assuming that the "nurture" is roughly comparable. It's a weird paradox that
societies put great effort into countering environmental factors make genetics
more important.

For an extreme example, if I "nurture" a random selection of people by killing
them, then their genetic gifts will not make that much difference to their IQ,
GPA or salary, because they will be dead. In a society where they all get to
experience 12 years of education and socialized medicine, those random
environmental factors will be dampened and genetic factors boosted.

